# Which Headphones to get, Shure SE310 or Klipsch Custom-3...?



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

I dunno which one to get, im stuck with these as my choices... both have the same MSRP


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

What's MSRP and have you also looked at the comparable Ultimate Ears?


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

havok20222 said:


> What's MSRP and have you also looked at the comparable Ultimate Ears?


the MSRP on both are $299.99... i use to have the Shure E4c's until one of the ear bud's stopped working!


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I voted Klipsch just because I like every thing I bought from them. USA co. also helps.I have not heard the buds but would like to. Maybe Chad will chime in?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

"that boy asad" said:


> the MSRP on both are $299.99... i use to have the Shure E4c's until one of the ear bud's stopped working!


Well the one thing nice about the UEs is that the cord is detachable and you can replace just one side, or get a new cord, etc.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

drtool said:


> I voted Klipsch just because I like every thing I bought from them. USA co. also helps.I have not heard the buds but would like to. Maybe Chad will chime in?


I'd want to audition the Klipsch set first. This is their first adventure into the headphone market, which could be good or bad.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

"that boy asad" said:


> the MSRP on both are $299.99... i use to have the Shure E4c's until one of the ear bud's stopped working!


there are a ton of great headphones for $300.

where and how do you want to use them ?

critical listeing at home?

in the gym?

work?

where and how?

http://www.headphone.com/products/headphones/


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I voted Shure due to support ANYWHERE, and I don't trust people that build horn speakers as a forte' to make ear buds, that being said I would not buy JBL ears either, if they made them


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

for $300 and 'in ear' id get these

http://www.livewiresforyou.com/


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

60ndown said:


> for $300 and 'in ear' id get these
> 
> http://www.livewiresforyou.com/


I just read a review on those in a trade mag, one MAJOR complaint was the hard molds and it was advised to get the silicone molds, they killed the reviewer's ears after a short time. Other than that they said they sounded great and the sound would only get better with a softer mold (better seal, better low end extension. I'll try to find the review, it's in the basket next to the throne


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

chad said:


> I just read a review on those in a trade mag, one MAJOR complaint was the hard molds and it was advised to get the silicone molds, they killed the reviewer's ears after a short time. Other than that they said they sounded great and the sound would only get better with a softer mold (better seal, better low end extension. I'll try to find the review, it's in the basket next to the throne


ive use many 'standard' in ear cannal type phones and they all were a horrible fit (either fell out or couldnt get em in) the idea of a custom mould makes sense to me.i had some moulds of my ears done recently ($15) and my cannals are tiny  probably half the diamiter of a store bought ear cannal type phone.maybe 1/8 inch ?


----------



## nastynas (Jan 30, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> Anybody besides me like etymotics over the shure offerings?



To be honest I don't know the first thing about Headphones but was wondering how these would stack up against the Grado Headphones?

http://www.gradolabs.com/frameset_main.htm


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

60ndown said:


> there are a ton of great headphones for $300.
> 
> where and how do you want to use them ?
> 
> ...


I use to own E4c's until one of them got messed up... so i no longer have them.

i mostly use the headphones listening to my ipod while going to class, in class, or using them at home with my laptop watching movies or listening to music. I just want the same quality of sound in my car, out my car, going to class, and at home!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

chad said:


> I voted Shure due to support ANYWHERE, and I don't trust people that build horn speakers as a forte' to make ear buds, that being said I would not buy JBL ears either, if they made them


I second this. I own a pair of Shure E2c's, and although I've had some issues with the wiring (which Chad says is pretty common with headphones, Shure's Customer Service was impeccable. I would definitely buy another pair.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

"that boy asad" said:


> I use to own E4c's until one of them got messed up... so i no longer have them.
> 
> i mostly use the headphones listening to my ipod while going to class, in class, or using them at home with my laptop watching movies or listening to music. I just want the same quality of sound in my car, out my car, going to class, and at home!


ive owned a pair of these for over 2 years, i cannot reccomend them highly enough, many people think that if somethings not expensive its not good,

for $85 you can find these anywhere on teh net, and i defy anyone to spend a couple hours listening to them and NOT like them.

http://www.headphone.com/guide/by-application/traveling/sennheiser-hd-280-pro.php


----------



## nastynas (Jan 30, 2008)

60ndown said:


> ive owned a pair of these for over 2 years, i cannot reccomend them highly enough, many people think that if somethings not expensive its not good,
> 
> for $85 you can find these anywhere on teh net, and i defy anyone to spend a couple hours listening to them and NOT like them.
> 
> http://www.headphone.com/guide/by-application/traveling/sennheiser-hd-280-pro.php



All the replies been really good however I will be listening to most of my music on my (cough cough) mobile phone. Will it still make a difference? 

Thanks for your replies btw.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

nastynas said:


> All the replies been really good however I will be listening to most of my music on my (cough cough) mobile phone. Will it still make a difference?
> 
> Thanks for your replies btw.


no idea gov? never used a phone as a source??

im guessing the internal amp is not very powerful ?

go to a shop, try some headphones i guess?


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

I just got some Ultimate Ears Pro 5s and they sound great. Love how tight the midbass punch and how the highs shine.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Hayabusa said:


> I just got some Ultimate Ears Pro 5s and they sound great. Love how tight the midbass punch and how the highs shine.


connect them to a cd player, put in a cd with 'busy' music on it on 'repeat', and let them play at medium volume for 24/48 hours, then report back with the results.

all my headphones sound way better after 40-80 hours use.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

i own a pair of e4g's and loved them until i bought my mother some ue superfi 4's. i tried them out and felt they sounded cleaner with more accurate bass output than the shure's.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Autiophile said:


> Anybody besides me like etymotics over the shure offerings?


Yes. And by a fair amount, at that.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

"that boy asad" said:


> the MSRP on both are $299.99... i use to have the Shure E4c's until one of the ear bud's stopped working!



If you still have them, I'll buy them from you.


----------

